# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Ilusionarme con algo !!

## chuchenager

Buenas tardes a todos !!!!

Creo este nuevo tema para pediros ayuda porque estoy un poco desanimado.
Me gustaria que me recomendarais o me llevarais por algun camino para recuperar gran parte de la ilusion, (tengo muchisima, jeje, pero he perdido un poco) porque me siento que me he quedado un poco atras ya que hace unos 3 o 4 meses que no doy con ningun juego que me guste ! 
Quiero aprender cosas nuevas y no se de que raiz, (siempre magia de cerca), bolas de esponja ya las utilizo, al igual que cartomagia, anillos, pick pocket y creo que ya esta. Ya se que siempre se puede perfeccionar y que uno nunca termina de hacer un juego perfecte, siempre puedes añadir y mejorar cosas, pero lo que busco es algo nuevo, pero primero tengo que ver algun juego que me guste.... No se si tirar hacia monedas, hacia cigarros o alguna otra cosa! Es por eso que pido ayuda para que me guie un poco o me digan algun video para darme alguna idea de algun juego con monedas, cigarros o algun otro no mensionado y empezar a practicar ! Se que tendre que partir de la base antes de poder hacer alomejor algun juego de los que me recomendeis pero asi tengo una meta !!! 

Muchas gracias por comprender mi situación y todo tipo de ayuda sera agradecida !!

----------


## t.barrie

Si lo que quieres es empezar con algo nuevo, las monedas es una buena opción, o las navajas... Yo hace poco que deje las cartas un poco de lado(solo un poco), y al empezar de cero con monedas o navajas parece que la ilusión de aprender como que "vuelve".

Una de las cosas que va bien para motivarse es ver magia.
Si no conoces estos videos, echales un vistazo. Son de un chavalito que recién empieza :302: :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VwAW...eature=related
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=19245&highlight=bertini

----------


## Inherent

Coincido con t.barrie. Cada vez que veo una actuación de alguien, salgo con energías e ilusión renovadas a tope. 

Por eso opino que uno debería tener siempre la oportunidad de ver el efecto de un juego antes que ver la explicación del mismo. No hay que desestimar nunca nada!

----------


## Ming

Pablo Segóbriga : Moscas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjIko...layer_embedded

Me gusta  :Neutral:

----------


## t.barrie

> Pablo Segóbriga : Moscas.
> 
>  
> 
> Me gusta


Ming, ya hubieras podido poner el enlace directo del youtube, y no un enlace a otro foro. :Wink1:

----------


## chuchenager

Gracias por la ayuda.
T.Barrie has dicho navajas  :Confused:  es la primera vez que lo leo. Aun no he visto nada del estilo !

----------


## Ming

Waaaaaaaaa, lo siento  :Oops: 
Ni me he fijado, lo he recuperado de un fichero perdido... sorry. Lo edito.

----------


## t.barrie

> Gracias por la ayuda.
> T.Barrie has dicho navajas  es la primera vez que lo leo. Aun no he visto nada del estilo !


Jeje. Si, navajas. Te aviso de antemano que es un tipo de magia que no es muy frucuente, y que es complicada y que como todo(pero aquí aún más) quiere mucho tiempo, y trabajo, antes de presentar nada a nadie. 
Yo de momento solo hago magia con navajas para mi (mi espectador más exigente :001 005: ). 

Este es "el libro": Navajas y Daltonismo (Ascanio) Lo puedes encontrar en tiendamagia.

Si usas el buscador algo hay en el foro sobre el tema (aunque lo último que hablamos creo que está en la secreta)

He estado buscando un video que vi hace un tiempo "la blanca inquieta" de Rubiales(que es un máquina con las navajas) pero no lo he encontrado. Echa un vistazo a este:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR56jTKlpy0

----------


## chuchenager

Ok, muchas gracias ... ahora lo voy a mirar aunque tengo que decir que no es una magia que me despierte mucha emocion.... a ver si cambio de opinion despues de ver el video !!

----------


## chuchenager

Creo que me habeis convencido !!! jejejje !! Empezare por monedas ya que el link del video del maestro tamariz eso de las navajas lo veo muy muy dificil. Me podeis recomendar dvd's para iniciarme con monedas... ya puestos tambien el de navajas ejejjej que ire practicando!
Muchas gracias

----------


## t.barrie

> Creo que me habeis convencido !!! jejejje !! Empezare por monedas ya que el link del video del maestro tamariz eso de las navajas lo veo muy muy dificil. Me podeis recomendar dvd's para iniciarme con monedas... ya puestos tambien el de navajas ejejjej que ire practicando!
> Muchas gracias


 
Para empezar con monedas: 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5756

Con navajas, pues básicamente en el libro de Ascanio está casi todo. Después , tamariz en Sonata también tiene algo.

----------


## Iban

chuche.

Qué c*ño, desconecta un par de semanas. No hagas nada, ni monedas, ni pañuelos, ni nada de nada. Ni siquiera eso de hacer desaparecer la Estatua de la Libertad. Tómate unas cortas vacaciones.

Si pasadas esas dos semanas, lo echas de menos, volverás con ganas; y si no, pues igual es que por fin te has dado cuenta de que la magia es un coñazo.

----------


## t.barrie

> chuche.
> 
> Qué c*ño, desconecta un par de semanas. No hagas nada, ni monedas, ni pañuelos, ni nada de nada. Ni siquiera eso de hacer desaparecer la Estatua de la Libertad. Tómate unas cortas vacaciones.
> 
> Si pasadas esas dos semanas, lo echas de menos, volverás con ganas; y si no, pues igual es que por fin te has dado cuenta de que la magia es un coñazo.


Joer, pues esa opción no me la había planteado. Pero claro, es posible que simplemente , empiece a darse cuenta que esto de la magia, pues que no le llena.

----------


## Magnano

> Joer, pues esa opción no me la había planteado. Pero claro, es posible que simplemente , empiece a darse cuenta que esto de la magia, peus que no le llena.


Pues que coma un poco mas...
Lo que dice Iban seria como una prueba de fuego, ¿no?

----------


## pableton

Dios! El matrix de Giacomo Bertini! Lo veo y lo reveo y lo reveo... y Dios! El Giácomo Bertini, lo veo y lo reveo y lo reveo... y Dios!

----------


## Magic_Berto

Creo que para magia de cerca, tienes muchas cosas, pueden ser monedas en cualquiera de sus variedades, con cajas okito, solas... pueden ser dados... o pequeños juegos de mentalismo y adivinacion, quiza con tarjetas, o con ESP, colores...

El limite lo pone tu imaginación.

----------


## KIKO M

> chuche.
> 
> Qué c*ño, desconecta un par de semanas. No hagas nada, ni monedas, ni pañuelos, ni nada de nada. Ni siquiera eso de hacer desaparecer la Estatua de la Libertad. Tómate unas cortas vacaciones.
> 
> Si pasadas esas dos semanas, lo echas de menos, volverás con ganas; y si no, pues igual es que por fin te has dado cuenta de que la magia es un coñazo.



Coincido con Iban sobre todo en la ultima frase  :117: , al fin y al cabo es eso...estar ilusionado, pero puede entrar otra posible solucion. 

Normalmente cuando me pasa algo parecido a lo que a ti es por que como tu bien dices no encuentro juegos que me ilusionen, o bien por una cosa o por otra. Yo no se como sereis ustedes pero yo  siempre quiero estar aprendiendo un juego nuevo, o por lo menos lo intento. Si no encuentro algo que me ilusione o sea diferente de lo que ya creo que se, me desanimo... entonces me doy cuenta de que si, me se varios juegos y que ejecuto decentemente varios, pero ....¿cuales son los que mas se adaptan a mi personalidad?, ¿cuantos podemos modificar a nuestra magia?, ¿ con que tecnicas diferentes se pueden hacer un pase y cual es mejor en cada ocasion?, ¿ que es eso de la missdirection y cuando voy a a prender a usarla en condiciones?, ¿ como puedo hacer mi magia diferente?..... y asi miles de cuestiones que veo que me voy dejando atras, que si las tengo en cuenta "vagamente" mientras realizo algun juego pero que no tengo interiorizadas. Entonces pienso bueno no todo es "tecnica"... voy a intentar encontrar los juegos que mejor me vengan, voy a ver si este juego le puedo cambiar la charla, voy a ver cual es mi personalidad de nuevo y voy a intentar perfeccionarla.... Y estas cosas me vuelven a dar la ilusion esa de aprender. 

No se si me logro explicar, pero en definitiva que no solo es aprender juegos, si no lograrlos hacer diferentes y unicos....

----------


## chuchenager

Kiko acabas de clavar todo lo que has dicho en lo que me esta sucediendo !supongo que me tomare unas semanas de vacaciones, a ver que tal me sientan !!! pero el problema es que tengo la cabeza ocupada pensando en cual sera mi proximo truco que voy aprender !!!
Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones !!!

----------


## mnlmato

las navajas me tienen buena pinta, pero me hecha para atrás su precio...

por ahora estoy esperando que me llegue el Monedas de Manuel Cuesta a ver si me animo más con la numismagia, es que me parece tan difícil...

un saludo :D

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Vente a la quedada que estamos organizando en Granollers, te queda al lado de casa, despues de unas cuantas cervezas te ilusionas con la priomera que pasa..., bromas a parte en persona se pueden hablar mejor de estas cosas. Yo he hecho navajas durante mucho tiempo, pero no creo que la magia este en el objeto esta en el personaje, en la historia, en lo que te apetece hacer...

De todas formas si no puedes venir, llamame y nos tomamos la cerveza, que somos casi vecinos

Chiau

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Chuchenager, quizás no sea la persona adecuada para solucionar tu "crisis mágica", pero no he podido evitar darte mi opinión.

Si realmente tienes el gusanillo de la magia, éste te puede desbordar por querer estar siempre ofreciendo "algo más" a nuestro público. Pero lo realmente importante es que nos llene a nosotros, y ahí es donde creo que está el problema. 
Ese vacío, lo puedes llenar proponiendo nuevos retos.

Los consejos anteriores son válidos, yo te voy a dar uno nuevo.

Cambiar de rama, pudes dar un giro de rama mágica.
Ahí tienes unos retos espectaculares.
Si tienes un vacío existencial en lo que has hecho hasta ahora, no pierdes nada probando otras cosas.

Sólo en magia infantil, tienes un mundo, retos todos los días. 
El mentalismo lo puedes adaptar al tipo de magia que te gusta.
La cartomagia girala al humor.
..........

Cómo ves la magia se adapta al entorno, tú sólo te tienes que mimetizar con ella.

Lo importante de un juego es el efecto, pero puedes modificar su puesta en escena, y cada vez ese juego es diferente.

No estoy hablando de que te olvides de lo que has hecho hasta ahora, sólo que lo aparques para probar cosas nuevas.

Si unes magia, niños, adultos, humor, y una buena presentación, el coctel que sale puede ser explosivo. 
Y tú seras la mecha.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Magic_Berto

Como han dicho por ahi, puedes dejar la magia un tiempo, no pasa nada. Yo la deje durante muchos años, porque tenia que hacer otras cosas, otras dedicaciones... por avatares de la vida, he vuelto a ella. Y ahora, me llena mucho mas que al principio, y estoy mucho mas enganchado a ella. Y he aprendido mucho mas.

----------

